# Series 3 fails to recognize WD20EZRZ - stuck with all lights on



## brimimc (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm running into nothing but trouble upgrading my series 3 (premiere xl4 upgraded to 6TB without issue using WD60EZRZ).

My current issue is that the tivo fails to startup, all the lights stay on (indicating that the hard drive isn't recognized?). I can use the original drive or the dual 1TB WD10EURX setup without a problem, so it's not the power supply.

I've tried copying the original and the dual (not saving recordings), but I don't think the tivo is getting far enough to even boot from the drive. I've tried two different WD20EZRZ drives.

The drive does appear to spin up, but I can't eliminate the possibility that the drive doesn't have PUIS set. I've attempted to use the UBCD in vmware fusion to run 'HDAT2 /W', but I can't seem to get it to recognize the drive in the USB dock (tried loading all drivers, SCSI, USB, and none). I'm not sure if the issue is with fusion or the guest OS. The MFS VM has no issues with accessing the docked drives.

I had previously been successful upgrading from the original drive to a WD20EURX only to run into issues updating the channel lineup and eventually finding out the drive had a ton of bad sectors so I decided to try the newer blue line replacement (same one I used in the premiere just 2TB vs 6TB).

Is there any other way to determine the PUIS status of the drive on a Macbook or any way to configure HDAT2 running in fusion to recognize the USB controller properly?

Any other ideas as to what could be the problem?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

The two things that come to mind initially is PUIS or power supply issue.


----------



## brimimc (Aug 7, 2008)

jmbach said:


> The two things that come to mind initially is PUIS or power supply issue.


I'm ruling out power supply for a couple reasons - first, it's 'brand' new - just replaced it about a month ago and it works with the original and upgraded drives (both of which have larger power requirements than the WD20EZRZ). But I suppose it's still a possibility.

Anyone have any ideas on checking the PUIS status on a mac (vmware)?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Something to consider, HDAT and WDIDLE3.exe does not work on drives connected any other way except SATA directly. 

Boot up with the drive connected to the SATA, removing all other HDD, except for CD/DVD drive. Also, try disabling any card readers like SD.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you create a Bootable CD or USB key and boot your Mac directly off that rather than VMware. If you do, try downloading hdat2 directly from their site.


----------



## brimimc (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I should have clarified I've got a macbook pro or mac mini to work with which don't have sata (or esata) easily available so if HDAT2 only works with direct connected drives (vs USB dock connected) I'm out of luck.

I was able to reuse the WD20EURX I pulled from my upgraded Premiere (after backing it up to the WD20EZRZ just in case), so that got me past the immediate issue, but eventually I'd like to confirm the PISM status on those EZEZ drives somehow (I might be able to use a friend's machine).

thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

brimimc said:


> I was able to reuse the WD20EURX I pulled from my upgraded Premiere (after backing it up to the WD20EZRZ just in case), so that got me past the immediate issue, but eventually I'd like to confirm the PISM status on those EZEZ drives somehow (I might be able to use a friend's machine).


I was going to suggest find a friend with a desktop. 

Scott


----------

